# Gig from kayak



## Captpaul (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody gig from a kayak,if so what kind of light sys. Do you recommend. I have a flat bottom stauterbuilt but it's getting rebuilt. Thanks for any info.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you goona sit or stand? You need the height for better visibility.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I built these lights for my yak, but never got on any flounder. I'll try again next season

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/flounder-lights-130014/


Greg


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gigged a ton of fish out of the old yak.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Gigged a ton of fish out of the old yak.


Do you stand or sit?

Greg


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Greg, I stand and use the gigg to keep her steady. I see you have a malibu as well and mine is the X-factor. Very wide and stable. Only taken one bath.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Greg, I stand and use the gigg to keep her steady. I see you have a malibu as well and mine is the X-factor. Very wide and stable. Only taken one bath.


I was able to go a few times for a couple of hours after I got my lights set up. Water was so murky because of all the rain we had last fall, but when it cleared up I could see pretty good. I was also standing up using the gig to pole, but my 61 year old knees are a little shakey. Anyway I'm looking forward to next season and am checking out some promising spots while I'm out hunting reds and specs.

Greg


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Greg, know what you mean with the knees. I'm 59 and it's hard on me too. Your light set-up looks great and no reason you should not be able to find them. I used mine mostly in the back bayous and did pretty well. I tried it at Orange Beach and found out real quick that I needed the hp of the boat. Caught with the tide going out one night and thought I was going to end up in Cuba. Paddling as hard as I could and going backward.Finally got close enough to a dock to hang on till it quit ripping.Really enjoy floundering out of the yak and it ws nothing to pole. Your light set-up is by far more than I was using. I was running two aquastar 100 watt lights and your coverage will be alot better.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I make lights for all kinds of LED floundering lights and heads. Here is the link check them out.
:thumbup:
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum31/thread17460.html


----------



## Snekhead (Apr 6, 2021)

Greg, nice setup on them lights. Looking to do something similar. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Snekhead said:


> Greg, nice setup on them lights. Looking to do something similar. Thanks for sharing


is it me or am i missing the boat here that this thread was posted almost 9 years ago?


----------

